# Seachem Safe Dosing?



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Nope that would be to treat 75 gal about 1/32 will be good. But even 1/16 should be fine. I think it's only at much higher concentrations it can cause oxygen issues like 10x recommended.

Dan


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Humm? I see it as a bit different answer. One point that I want to state upfront is that I don't find Safe to be a really handy item for me to use on smallish tanks. I see it as a very good item to use on large volumes but when I get down to smaller, the dose gets hard to figure. 

My figures--which are open to correction:
300 gallon is 7.5 times as much as 40, so we want to divide the dosing for 300 by 7.5
1/4 teaspoon stated in decimal is .25 ,so .25 divided by 7.5 gets us down to .03333 teaspoon? 
Rounding gets me to 3/100 teaspoon. 
I see this as a bit too hard to figure and measure an accurate dose.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

1/4 ÷ 2 = 1/8 treats 150g. 1/8 ÷ 2 = 1/16 treats 75 gal. 1/16 ÷ 2 = 1/32 treats 37.5 gal. With substrate and score is about right. I would mix 1/4 into 40ml of water and then shake and treat 10 mil each wc or however you want to reduce for dosing.

Dan

Distilled water

.033 teaspoon is approx. 1/32


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

If I were going to use seachem safe to treat a volume of water much less that 300 gal, I'd pick up a gallon of distilled water and use it to dilute the seachem safe. This would give you a solution that would be easy to handle. 

For example, if I wanted to treat 30 gal of water, I'd take 1/4 teaspoon of seachem safe, add it to a jar, and then add 2 1/4 teaspoons of distilled water. This would dilute the seachem safe to 1/10 the strength. This way you could easily use 1/4 teaspoon to treat the 30 gal of water. You would save the new solution so that you could easily treat the next 30 gallon batches of water. 

Of course you could make any dilution you wanted in order to be able to easily use the product. Trying to measure something like 1/32 teaspoon is almost impossible, even with measuring spoons that go that small. 

This kind of brings up the question, why switch to seachem safe, uness your going to treat very large volumes of water? Why not just use prime?


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

> 1/4 ÷ 2 = 1/8 treats 150g. 1/8 ÷ 2 = 1/16 treats 75 gal. 1/16 ÷ 2 = 1/32 treats 37.5 gal. With substrate and score is about right. I would mix 1/4 into 40ml of water and then shake and treat 10 mil each wc or however you want to reduce for dosing.


This is what I was thinking, double dose for chloramine would be 1/16

Bump:


> This kind of brings up the question, why switch to seachem safe, uness your going to treat very large volumes of water? Why not just use prime?


Cost effective, $14 for 20g treats 60,000


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Yup sounds right to me


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Do keep in mind that Safe does not treat heavy metals like Prime does. I switched to Safe before knowing this, and now I've got a life time supply of the stuff (only have 62 gallons total between my five tanks) 

On the mixing front, I didn't think you could mix it with water, save it, and use it later. For some reason I feel like I read that at one point. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## markf (Dec 29, 2016)

Safe is the exact same as prime in dry form and treats the same way, why would it not remove heavy metals?


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I use Safe on both of my tanks after Prime failed to do it's job. That being said, I use RO water which I've found out contains ammonia. TDS levels are 001 which is great. Once again, I tried using a API test kit and it said there wasn't any. Got a Seachem kit and it has free ammonia. Feels like last year all over again sans the fish deaths. I digress.

The EPA has no standard in regards to ammonia being in distilled, RO or spring water when it comes to human consumption. https://www.wqa.org/Portals/0/Technical/Technical Fact Sheets/2014_Ammonia.pdf

I use 1/64th to treat 5 gallon jugs of water for my 10 gallon, and 1/32 to treat my 40B.

P.S. Seachem does not recommend pre-mixing batches of water due to the lack of stablizers.

Q: Can I mix Seachem Safe with water and store the solution to use later on. So instead of using the dry powder, I can use it pre-dissolved.

A: Safe does not have the stabilizers, like Prime, to keep it stable in liquid form. We do not recommend mixing it and storing it for future use.

Seachem - Safe


----------

